# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Hitleri nuk vdiq, por jetoi në Argjentinë ku lindi edhe 2 vajza

## Antiproanti

*Adolf Hitler e ka sajuar vetëvrasjen e tij, ndërsa ka ikur në Argjentinë ku ka jetuar derisa ka ndërruar jetë. Kjo bëhet e ditur nga disa të dhëna të reja të publikuara në Grey Wolf: The Escape Of Adolf. Autorët besojnë se provat e vetëvrasjes së tiranit janë me të meta. Ata besojnë se ai në fakt është arratisur në vitin 1945 për të filluar një jetë të re me gruan e tij Eva Braun. Por, këto pretendime janë hedhur poshtë si qesharake nga historiani Guy Walters.*

Fluturimi i Hitler dhe Braun nga Berlini është treguar nga autorët britanikë Williams Gerrard dhe Simon Dunstan në librin e tyre të ri. Ata refuzojnë teorinë që pranohet gjerësisht që Fuhrer qëlloi veten në bunkerin e Berlinit më 30 prill 1945 dhe Braun kreu vetëvrasje duke marrë cianur. Në vend të këtij versioni, _ata pohojnë se ka prova që sugjerojnë që çifti shpëtoi në fund të Luftës së Dytë Botërore, duke nisur një jetë të re në një enklavë naziste-fashiste të kontrolluar në Argjentinë. Madje ata shkojnë dhe më tej, kur thonë se çifti kishte dy vajza para se Hitleri të vdiste në vitin 1962 në moshën 73-vjeçare._

Williams, historian dhe gazetar që ka shkruar gjerësisht rreth Luftës së Dytë Botërore, tha për Sky News: _Ne nuk duam të rishkruajmë historinë, por të dhënat që kemi zbuluar në lidhje me arratisjen e Adolf Hitlerit janë shumë të mëdha për tu injoruar_. _Nuk ka prova mjeko-ligjore për të, apo vdekjen e Eva Braun, ndërsa historitë nga dëshmitarët okularë për mbijetesën e tyre të vazhdueshme në Argjentinë janë bindëse_.

*Libri gjithashtu thotë se, zyrtarët amerikanë të zbulimit pretendohet se ishin pjesëmarrës në ikjen e tyre, në këmbim të qasjes ndaj teknologjive të luftës të zhvilluara nga nazistët.* 
Libri gjithashtu thotë se pjesët e kafkës që mendohet të jenë ato të Hitlerit dhe që mbahen aktualisht nga rusët në fakt janë ato të një gruaje të re nën moshën 40 vjeç. Hitleri ishte 56 vjeç kur ai vdiq.

Williams tha se ai dhe Dunstan, autor, krijues filmash dhe fotograf, i specializuar në historinë ushtarake, kanë kryer studimin e tyre në terren në Argjentinë, duke intervistuar dëshmitarët okularë për praninë e Hitlerit atje. Vetëm tani që Argjentina është një demokraci e lulëzuar, historitë e vërteta kanë filluar të dalin në dritë. Sipas tij, _dy dëshmitarë okularë kanë marrë kërcënime me vdekje nga persona të panjohur, pasi kanë punuar për këtë libër_.

*Por, pretendimet e bujshme janë quajtur qesharake nga historianët, duke përfshirë Walters, i cili ka studiuar gjerësisht Gjermaninë naziste dhe ka shkruar një seri librash për luftën.* 
Ai etiketoi idenë se Hitleri jetonte në Amerikën e Jugut deri në 1960, si _më të keqen_ që u mbështetet në _burime sekondare të dyshimta_. Walters pranoi se autorët kanë të drejtë kur thonë se kafka e marrë nga rusët nuk ishte ajo e Hitlerit, kjo pasi në atë bunker kishte shumë njerëz. Por, ideja që Hitler kishte ikur në Argjentinë, sipas tij, nuk qëndron. Rochus Misch, 94 vjeç, ish-operator në radio i Hitlerit dhe i mbijetuari i fundit i bunkerit të Berlinit, thotë se pa trupat e shefit dhe Eva Braun me sytë e tij. _Unë isha në dhomën ngjitur, kur ai qëlloi veten. Unë nuk e dëgjova të shtënën, por pashë trupin e tij kur dera u hap_. _Unë pashë Hitlerin ra me kokën mbi tryezë. Pashë Eva Braun të vdekur, ulur në cep të divanit, me kokën e saj të kthyer nga Hitleri dhe gjunjët e mbledhur deri në gjoks_. Historianët e mbajnë atë si një burim i besueshëm dhe ai është autor i një libri, i botuar disa vite më parë, i quajtur dëshmitari i fundit.

Por, Williams dhe Dunstan pretendojnë se një trup i një viktime tjetër zuri vendin e Hitlerit dhe një aktore zuri vendin e Eva Braun më 27 prill. _Kështu, që të dy u larguan nga Berlini dhe udhëtuan për në Tonder në Danimarkë. Prej atje, ata fluturuan në një bazë ushtarake në Reus, në jug të Barcelonës, para se gjenerali Franko të furnizonte një avion për ti marrë ata të Fuerteventura në ishujt Kanarie. Më pas në Mar de Plata._ Libri përfshin gjithashtu dëshmi nga piloti që supozohet që çoi Hitlerin dhe Eva Braun nga Berlini për në Mar Del Plata në bregdetin argjentinas. _Këtu thonë se jetonin në një shtëpi prej druri në një fshat të largët ku mbijetuan, falë arit të plaçkitur dhe stolive._ Libri citon një numër burimesh, të tilla si kuzhinierët dhe mjekët.

*Por kjo nuk është hera e parë që thuhet se Hitleri është larguar në Argjentinë.* 
Autori Abel Basti pohoi të njëjtën gjë në vitin 2003 në librin e tij. Ai tha se Hitleri dhe Braun u larguan për në brigjet e Argjentinës në bordin e një nëndetëse dhe jetuan për shumë vite në afërsi të San Carlos de Bariloche, një vend turistik dhe vend skish rreth 1,000 kilometra në jugperëndim të Buenos Aires.

 Ai pohoi se Ranch Incalco, i vendosur në Villa la Angostura në brigjet e liqenit Nahuel Huapi, ishte streha e zgjedhur nga nazistët argjentinas për të fshehur çiftin. I vendosur në mes të një pylli me pisha, vendi mund të arrihej vetëm me anije ose hidroplan, dhe i përkiste biznesmenit argjentinas Jorge Antonio, një nga miqtë më të besuar të president, Perón Juan Domingo./shekulli/
http://www.zeri.info/artikulli/19050...i-edhe-2-vajza

----------


## loneeagle

Ne fakt edhe une e kam degjuar/lexuar disa here qe thone Hitleri nuk u vetvra, edhe mund te ket ndodhur perderisa nuk iu gjet kurre trupi ose te kishte nje varrim formal.

----------


## Alti Elezi

kjo teori ka mbi 16 vjet qe eshte konsumuar....dhe quhet e mbyllur,thjesht hamendje!

----------


## Antiproanti

> kjo teori ka mbi 16 vjet qe eshte konsumuar....dhe quhet e mbyllur,thjesht hamendje!


Truproja i Hitlerit Rochus Misch eshte nje nga deshmitaret me te njohur edhe lidhur me ditet e fundit te Htlerit ne bunker...

Ja cfare i ka thene gazetes britanike Sun (2009, nese eshte e sakte): ...ai s'kishte degjuar te shtena dhe s'kishte pa gjak. "_Por une pashe se si trupi i Hitlerit ishte mbeshtjelle ne nje pelhure dhe u dergua jashte per ta djegur. Ky ishte fundi._"

Pas 2009/2010, kur perfundimisht u vertetua se kafka e famshme ne Moske nuk ishte e Hitlerit, por e nje femre te panohur, praktikisht nuk ka asnje prove te vertete per vetevrasjen dhe fundin e Hitlerit sic eshte mesuar dhe mesohet. Gati cdo gje bazohet ne deshimine e deshmitarit qe permenda dhe te disa deshmitareve te mehershem,  deshmite e te cileve me vone jane vertetuar si te pasakta dhe te dyshimta.

Sidoqofte,  teoria e vetevrasjes natyrisht se nuk eshte e perjashtueshem. Por nuk eshte me shume se teori dhe "hamendje" e mbeshtetur ne deshmi te permendura. Natyrisht se eshte teoria qe i ka konvenuar dhe i konvenon me se shumti Gjermanise, si nacion dhe si shtet.

Rohus Misch:

Ka vdekur muajin e kaluar ne moshen 96 vjecare.




> Ai edhe me tutje e quante "bosi". Edhe me shume se 60 vjet pas vetevrasjes se Adolf Hitlerit
> ...Rohus Misch kesaj i mbeti besnik deri ne fund te jetes se tij.
> 
> ...Rreth pese vitet ne "eskorten e Führerit" per te ishin koha me e mire qe ai kishte perjetuar ne jete, dhe ne retrospektive ajo behej pas cdo rrefim edhe me e bukur. Ai shte deshmitari i fundit nga "Führerbunker".
> 
> Misch lidhur me krimet e Hitlerit...:
> "Une nuk mund ta imagjinoj Hitlerin si nje vrases. Kjo eshte e pamundur. Ai ishte aq miqesor dhe aq i kendshem."
> 
> Burimi: Die Welt, 06.09.2013

----------


## Alti Elezi

> Truproja i Hitlerit Rochus Misch eshte nje nga deshmitaret me te njohur edhe lidhur me ditet e fundit te Htlerit ne bunker...
> 
> Ja cfare i ka thene gazetes britanike Sun (2009, nese eshte e sakte): ...ai s'kishte degjuar te shtena dhe s'kishte pa gjak. "_Por une pashe se si trupi i Hitlerit ishte mbeshtjelle ne nje pelhure dhe u dergua jashte per ta djegur. Ky ishte fundi._"
> 
> Pas 2009/2010, kur perfundimisht u vertetua se kafka e famshme ne Moske nuk ishte e Hitlerit, por e nje femre te panohur, praktikisht nuk ka asnje prove te vertete per vetevrasjen dhe fundin e Hitlerit sic eshte mesuar dhe mesohet. Gati cdo gje bazohet ne deshimine e deshmitarit qe permenda dhe te disa deshmitareve te mehershem,  deshmite e te cileve me vone jane vertetuar si te pasakta dhe te dyshimta.
> 
> Sidoqofte,  teoria e vetevrasjes natyrisht se nuk eshte e perjashtueshem. Por nuk eshte me shume se teori dhe "hamendje" e mbeshtetur ne deshmi te permendura. Natyrisht se eshte teoria qe i ka konvenuar dhe i konvenon me se shumti Gjermanise, si nacion dhe si shtet.
> 
> Rohus Misch:
> ...


Emisione pa fund jane dhene mbi Hitlerin,por kjo qe thote hapesi i temes,ne vitin 1995-1996 ne Gjermani(nuk me kujtohet kanali),u be nje emision me rreth 4 puntata,dhe shume teori u hodhen,qe nga ikja ne Spanje,Argjentine,.....etj,natyrisht u bene dhe sume emisione te tjera por thjeht histori pa vlere(te pakten per mua).

----------


## Darius

Washington - Te gjithe e dime qe Adolf Hitleri kreu vetvrasje me pistolete ne bunkerin e tij te nendheshem ne 30 Prill, 1945. Te pakten kjo eshte linja zyrtare.

Por gjate viteve qe nga (sidomos) fundi i luftes se ftohte, kane dale teori madje dhe dokumenta qe deshmojne te kunderten, ate qe Hitleri jo vetem qe nuk kreu vetvrasje por arriti te arratisej e te ngryste ditet e tij deri ne pleqerine e vone ne Argjentine. Libri me i fundit mbi kete subjekt, ai i doktor Jerome R. Corsi i titullar: *Ne Ndjekje te Hitlerit: Evidenca te Reja Shkencore Qe Hitleri U Arratis Nga Gjermania* ose ne titullin origjinal: *Hunting Hitler: New Scientific Evidence That Hitler Escaped Germany.*



Duke ekzaminuar dokumenta te deklasifikuara te FBI-se dhe inteligjences ushtarake te USA, Corsi paraqet konkluzione shume te forta e llogjike mbi faktin qe hetuesit amerikane kane dyshuar qe ne fillim se Hitleri u arratis. Evidencat tregojne se per qellime politike, ata pranuan historine zyrtare qe thote se ne ditet e fundit te Luftes se Dyte Boterore, Hitleri u martua me te dashuren e tij Eva Braun dhe sebashku i dhane fund jetes ne nje ritual vetvrasjeje pak perpara se ushtria sovjetike te hynte ne Berlin. Por e verteta eshte qe askush aktualisht  nuk ka pare Hitlerin te kryente vetvrasje. Nuk ka dokumenta fotografike qe tregojne vetvrasjen e perbashket te Hitlerit dhe Eva Braun dhe as trupat e te dyve nuk jane gjetur kurre apo ruajtur per identifikim pozitiv. 

Ne vitin 2009, tregon Corsi, Nicholas Bellatoni, nje arkeolog nga Connecticut u lejua nga Arkivi Shtetror i Federates Ruse ne Moske qe te ekzaminonte fragmentet e kafkes te cilat sipas deklaratave te disa dekadave te ruseve jane prova qe konfirmon faktin se Hiterli kreu vetvrasje. Zbulimet e Bellatonit u bene nje shtyse me e madhe per Corsin qe te hetonte ne kete drejtim. Sipas Corsit: "Ajo qe me shtuy te ngrija pikepyetje mbi vrasjen e Hitlerit ishte analiza e ADN qe kreu Bellatoni qe prvovoi ne menyre perfundimtare se fragmentet e kafkes nuk i perksinin Hitlerit por nje gruaje 40-vjecare, pa asnje lidhje me Eva Braun."

Ne librin e tij, Corsi deklaron se Hitleri arriti te largohet per ne Argjentine me ndihmen e agjenteve te intelligjences amerikane te cilet punonin ne menyre sekrete me Nazistet qe ne vitin 1943. Allen Dulles, ne ate kohe nje agjend i Zyres Per Sherbime Strategjike (Office of Strategic Services) ose OSS, organi qe i parapriu CIA-s, komunikonte ne menyre sekrete me lidere naziste nga zyra e tij ne Bern te Svicres. Disa nga pyetjet qe Corsi sjell ne lidhje me kete ceshtje jane me te vertete turbulluese:

- Pse nuk qene ne gjendje amerikanet te perftonin evidence fizike te mbetjeve te Hitlerit mbas largimit vjedhurazi te ruseve me trupin e tij?

- Pse te dy, Stalini dhe Eisenhower dyshonin mbi vdekjen e Hitlerit?

- Pse askush ne bunkerin e Hitlerit nuk degjoi asnje krisme?

- A mos valle agjentet amerikane ne Europe, perfshi ketu dhe OSS dhe Allen Dulles (i cili me pas drejtoi CIA nen administraten e Presidentit Eisenhower) ndihmoi Hitlerin te largohej, ne te njejten meyre sic bene me nazistat e tjere?

- Media argjentinase raportoi se Hitleri mberriti ne vendin e tyre dhe vazhduan nder vite te raportonin pranine e tij aty. Pse ky informacion nuk mberriti asnjehere ne USA?

Corsi e mbeshtet analzien e tij ne raportet e autopsise, transkriptet e seancave hetimore, dokumenta nga arkivat sovjetike, raportet e CIA-s, studime te thella te Arkivave Kombetare dhe Dokumentave te Administrates ne Washington, D.C dhe ne College Park, Md si dhe shume burime te tjera. 


*A e ndihmoi te arratisej Hiterlin inteligjenca amerikane?*


Te dhenat e grumbulluara mbi kete toeri jane me te vertete shokuese dhe krijojne terrenin qe mbeshtet idene e nje vetvrasje fallco dhe largimi nga Gjermania. - "Historia qe Hitleri dhe Eva Braun kryen vetvrasje ishte thjesht nje fasade e hartuar nga agjentet e inteligjences amerikane ne fund te Luftes se Dyte Boterore per te thjeshtuar arratisjen jo vetem te Hitlerit dhe te Eva Braun por dhe te krimineleve te tjere nazist si Adolf Eichmann i cili u zbulua ne vitin 1960 ne Argjentine. Fotoja e meposhtme eshte ajo e nje dokumenti origjinal te deshmise se njerit per hetuesve mbi arratisjen e Hitlerit nepermjet famekeqeve U-Boat (nendetset e frikshme gjermane qe i shkaktuan aleateve deme kolosale gjate viteve te luftes):



Crosi po ashtu paraqet evidence te dokumentuar mbi misionin gjate luftes ne Svicer te Allen Dulles, perfshi ketu dhe ndihmen qe ky i fundit i jep Martin Bormann, sekretari i Hitlerit, per te nxjerre cdo mjet financiar jashte Gjermanise dhe per t'i investuar ne tregun e aksioneve amerikane dhe argjentinase gje e cila do sherbente si nje jastek financiar per te lehtesuar mbijetesen ne arrati mbas luftes. Ne Arkivat Kombetare ne Colelge Park, Corsi zbuloi nje pjese te shkeputur nga nje gazete ushtarake amerikane te quajtur "The Stars and Stripes" te botuar ne 8 Tetor 1945 ku raportohet nje deklarate shokuese e Gjeneralit Dwight D. Eisnehower, ne ate kohe komandanti suprem i Forcave Aleate. Pjesa e shkeputur thote:

"Ka arsye te besohet se Hitleri eshte ende i gjalle -sipas nje komenti te bere nga Gjenerali Eisnhower tek nje gazetar hollandez."

Crosi me te drejte ngre pyetjen qe pse deklarata shokuese e Eisnhowe nuk eshte raportuar asnjehere nga gazetat apo librat e historise ne Amerike, madje edhe ne ditet e sotme.


*A ishte Hitleri ne U-530?*

Duke ndjekur rrugen e arratisjes, Corsi gjeti ne Arkivat Nacionale dokumente me evidence qe tregojne se Hitleri mberriti ne Argjentine me nje nendetese gjermane, U-530 e cila doli mbi uje ne menyre misterioze ne nje gji ne Mar del Plata nen komanden e Otto Wermuth dhe oficerit te tij ekzekutiv Karl Felix Schuller, jave mbasi kishin kryer zbarkime te pasagjereve te ndryshem ne brigjet atlantike te Argjentines. 





Po ashtu, te mbuluar nga pluhuri arkivor, Cari gjeti nje raport te inteligjences se marines te shkruar ne 8 Korrik 1945 nga atasheu i marines ushtarake ne Buenos Aires i cili njofton Washngtonin se kishte arsye te besohej qe U-530 kishte zbarkuar Adolf Hitlerin dhe Eva Braun ne jug te Argjentines perpara se te vazhdonte udhetimin e me pas te dorezohej ne Mar del Plata. Po ashtu ka raporte te gazetave te kohes qe pershkruajne pritjen me buje te Hitlerit dhe gruas se tij nga ana e komunitetit te pasur gjerman ne Argjentine. Ata i kishin ndertuar nje shtepi madheshtore te fshehur ne pyjet malore te Bariloche ne menyre qe fuhreri i tyre te kishte sigurine e nevojshme deri ne plakje.



Corsi shkruan: "Ne vitin 1943, arkitekti Alejandro Bustillo, me kerkese te mbeshtetesve gjerman te Hitlerit te cilet jetonin ne Argjentine, dizajnoi e me pas ndertoi nje rezort rezidence mjaft te komplikuar per Hitlerin dhe Eva Braun. Ajo ishte Residencia Inalco, ne nje zone te humbur midis San Carlos de Bariloce Villa la Angostura, ne kufi me liqenin Nahuel Haupi, jashte qytetit Bariloche ne provincen e Rio Negro, Argjentine. Ne Argjentinen e Jugut, ne rrajonin e Andeve ku kufizohej me Kilin, u zgjodh enkas pejsazhi per te ndertuar residencen e Hitlerit qe do i sillte ne mendje vilen Obersalzberg mbi qytetin Berchtesgaden ne Alpet Bavarese ku ai kalonte pushimet e tij. Hitleri u vendos ne rezidencen e re ne qershor te vitit 1947.

----------


## Darius

Kjo eshte nje shtojce e ekspertizes shume te forte qe i eshte bere ne 3 numra te revistes alternative australiane Nexus Magazine ne vitin 2007 ku me detaje analizohej jo vetem menyra e vdekjes po dhe deshmite e personave te pranishem, dentistit, sherbyeseve etj. Ai shkrim eshte i veshtire te gjehet (me pagese po) por materiali i botuar ne Guardian mund te japi nje ide te pergjithshme se cfare kane rezultuar studiuesit.

*Tests on skull fragment cast doubt on Adolf Hitler suicide story*

Kjo poshte eshte nje pamje e planimetrise se bunkerit te famshem te Hitlerit




Ndersa kjo eshte nje foto e faqes kryesore te gazetes se asaj kohe Star and Stripes ku lajmerohet vdekja e Hitlerit dhe marrja e pushtetit nga Doenitz




Ketu keni dhe nje material shume interesant: *The World was Lied to about Hitler's Death*

----------


## Darius

*FBI ben publike disa dokumenta sekrete: Hitleri u arratis per ne Argjentine me nendetse*

Disa dokumenta te klasifikuara sekrete qe jane nxjerre kohet e fundit nga FBI flasin per arratisjen e Hitlerit nga Gjermania (nepermjet te famshmeve nendetseve U-Boat) duke arritur ne Argjentine dy jave e gjysem mbas renies se Berlinit ne Prill te 1945-es. Sipas deshmitarit qe ka depozituar deshmine e tij ne zyrat e FBI se asaj kohe, Hitleri vuante nga azma dhe ulcera dhe kishte rruar mustaqet. Ai bashke me gjermanet e tjere besnike dhe familjet e tyre levizen per ne brendesi te vendit duke u vendosur ne rreze te Andeve Jugore. Per me teper lexoni me poshte ne origjinal:

*Classified FBI files claim Adolf Hitler escaped by submarine to Argentina*




> London, Apr 16 (ANI): Newly released FBI files claim that Adolf Hitler escaped by submarine to Argentina where he lived in a heavily guarded ranch at the end of the Second World War suffering from asthma and ulcers.
> 
> An amazing cache of files shows that J Edgar Hoover's FBI took claims of Hitler's survival seriously and a team was assigned to exploring scores of tip offs.
> 
> The astonishing documents detail how an Argentinean fugitive claimed he helped Hitler, two women and other Germans disembark from a submarine in the South American country approximately two and half weeks after the fall of Berlin in April 1945, the Daily Express reported.

----------


## ATMAN

darius eshte e vertet qe mijera ish naziste kryesisht ss kane shkuar fshehurazi ne usa me ndihmen e cia-s dhe kane punuar me tej per llogari te usa-s 

por per hitlerin eshte paska shume e veshtire te besohet sepse ruset dhe izraelitet do ta kishin gjetur patjeter dhe do ta conin para drejtesise

----------


## Darius

Nuk gjehet ai qe sduan ta kerkojne. Per Hitlerin i kishin te dhenat dhe vete Stalini ja ka thene Roosevelt dhe Curcillit por prapaskenat e politikes jane shume te ndyra. Cmimi ishte i tille, le t'ja rrasim te gjitha Hitlerit dhe si shperblim ai te jetoje diku ne fund te botes, larg syve te te gjitheve dhe nga ana tjeter perfitojme shtetin e Izraeilit si dhe gjithe shkenctaret naziste me gjithe perparimet e paimagjinueshme shknencore per kohen.

----------

